# Strange auto transmission problem...



## EricHughes (Dec 21, 2004)

My girlfriend bought a 93 240SX a few years back that has a very strange issue... About 10% of the time, within the first five minutes of driving the car, it will not shift into second gear. Within a minute or so the car will eventually shift.

Initially, I thought the transmission was on its way out... I had several shops check it out and all of them said everything looked good mechanically. What we discovered was that if the car wouldn't shift into second, if you stopped the car, killed it, and cranked it, then the car shifted great from that point forward.

About 6 months ago, her torque converter went south and the entire transmission had to be rebuilt; I hoped this would solve all the problems. I asked the shop to be sure to check the solenoids, because I halfway suspected that they were the source of this strange problem.

They rebuild the transmission and said everything was fixed (and solenoids check out OK) but the problem didn't go away. The shop claimed it was an electrical problem and wouldn't look at it further without additional money... so I decided to try replace the transmission controller.

To my surprise, the transmission didn't act up again for 4 months... but now its up to its old tricks. Every once in a while the car will not shift into second... stop the car, kill it, crank it, and problem is gone.

Does anyone have any idea? Any wiring diagrams for this transmission? At this point I'll try anything!

Thanks!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i dont know trannies, but have you tried resetting the ECU?


----------



## EricHughes (Dec 21, 2004)

Tavel said:


> i dont know trannies, but have you tried resetting the ECU?


Unless there is a special procedure for resetting a Nissan ECU (other than disconnecting the battery for an extended period of time), then I've done this numerous times.

Thanks.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^ that has never worked for me (99 sentra) try going to auto zone or something of the like and have the ecu read, they all do this for free and they are not suppost to clear it but some will


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

/\ that's what i was referring to, having autozone reset it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i figured i was just clarifying :cheers:


----------

